# Ice sprint or adventure



## Always Cross (22 Jun 2016)

If I had a sprint and an adventure recumbent and did a time trial at my normal speed on either of them which would be the quickest? Which one would you buy. The adventure can be fitted with a bracket to make the seat higher and helping hands can you do the same to the sprint. I don't need them now I was thinking of the future. Also will an electric assist go on both. I got a Trice classic from Kevin last year to see how I got on. Now I have an itch for a new trike. I'm 56 now and would plan on keeping it until I couldn't get on it. Hence the questions about assist equipment for the future. I think it would be better with a 26in wheel so I can use standard bike stuff thoughts on that please. Sorry if there is a lot of questions


----------



## raleighnut (22 Jun 2016)

Always Cross said:


> If I had a sprint and an adventure recumbent and did a time trial at my normal speed on either of them which would be the quickest? Which one would you buy. The adventure can be fitted with a bracket to make the seat higher and helping hands can you do the same to the sprint. I don't need them now I was thinking of the future. Also will an electric assist go on both. I got a Trice classic from Kevin last year to see how I got on. Now I have an itch for a new trike. I'm 56 now and would plan on keeping it until I couldn't get on it. Hence the questions about assist equipment for the future. I think it would be better with a 26in wheel so I can use standard bike stuff thoughts on that please. Sorry if there is a lot of questions


The assist (rear wheel kits) come in 20" , 26" and 700c so will fit pretty much any of the trikes @voyager will be the best to advise though having built a few.


----------



## voyager (23 Jun 2016)

Take a look at the BMS website for an e-bike kit, the q100 motors running 37v are very good and the BMS kit with import duties and carriage is still good value for money as the controller comes with a very nice LCD display with lots of functions.

Pedalease in the UK do some interesting 9 ah and 11 ah bottle batteries the 11ah gives about 25 mile range on mid assist 

run 201 rpm for 700c - 24" wheels and 328 rpm for 20" wheels - and check the dropout width and type of freewheel / cassette type .

regards emma.


----------



## Tigerbiten (26 Jun 2016)

The lower you are, the faster you can corner before you tip over.
So if you like pushing the limits, then a Sprint is faster.

It's also possible to fit a hard shell seat and make a Sprint/Vortex cross for a little more speed.
I've done that because I don't get on with the mesh seat.

If the worst comes to happen and you don't get on with theSprint, then it's possible to just change the main frame to change from a Sprint to an Adventure.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Jun 2016)

I have the ICE adventure 26 custom fitted to take my rohloff hub from my Thorn Nomad mk ii. I have the helping handles (an absolute great addition as far as I'm concerned). I have a triple chainring at the front as well, plus the longer grip rohloff hub great changer but have ditched the rear parking brake in option for a standard rear brake lever on the left (indicating right and slowing down at the same time usually downhill with only a single lever dual front brake on the right handside was impossible but essential for where I used to live). 

I do find that the adventure whilst rock solid and I mean rock solid, is a touch on the heavy and show side for my liking now. It did what I needed it to do 15 months ago when I bought it. I would class it as an off-road recumbent trike which could tour but don't expect to fit it between many of those sustrans barriers designed to keep motorbikes off cycle routes and bridlepaths. It does not fit and is therefore of less use than I had hoped. However, I've temporarily solved that problem by moving to Australia! 

I also fitted it with a set of road tyres (after doing off-road tyres for a while) which did help with the speed a touch, but I find that I'm lucky to average 8-10mph on it, so it's slower than my Thorn Nomad fully learn, but then I've not tried the Thorn since gaining crutches and a wheelchair in my life, so it's not that fair a comparison. 

Don't know if that helps at all.


----------



## neil earley (30 Jun 2016)

Hope you have a fab time down under, can see you sun bathing in your trike seat sipping your protein drink made of fresh mangoes and passion fruit, miss living in S.Africa and the joys of such a warm climate cant fault it.


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jul 2016)

Kettwiesels are addictive!

Don't know why, they just seem sportier and quicker

Superbly comfortable and easier to mount / dismount

I prefer mine to either the Gekko or Expedition


----------

